# How much is too much too fast?



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

So I was online looking at some Level 2 body armor today and I had a thought.... I recently bought a few guns and ammo for prepping purposes and wondered if there is some sort of flag that would be raised by buying a ton of prepper gear in a short period of time. It would seem to me that there could be an appearance of someone lacing up to do some bad stuff. What do you guys think?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Try buying from different stores, use cash.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

TG said:


> Try buying from different stores, use cash.


Easier said than done in my State. There aren't many places to obtain things of that nature here. You are more or less relegated to online purchasing where cash isn't an option. You can buy guns and ammo here with cash but new state laws require a CCW and universal background check to purchase guns and ammo.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I think you are spot on. In todays world I would not put it past the UPS brown truck driver dropping a dime on you. You don't have to do anything wrong to get into hot water.
Another thing with prepping is you can not let it ruin what life you do have. Prepping for a world that just keeps limping along is just as important as prepping for a total SHTF day. To much to fast can create a personal SHTF. Good luck with your plans sounds like you are using your head.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Many years ago when I bought my first 1000 round order of ammo, I realized I was probably on a list somewhere with the feds. All we can hope for is that we law abiding free citizens are too many for "them" to hassle.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If you are worried about body armour, you may want to re-think your defense. I want no one that close to me that I need that, we hope that we are not in combat for pete's sake. Just trying to move on. May be you see something that needs to be addressed.If you are a city dweller, then, I see your need.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> If you are worried about body armour, you may want to re-think your defense. I want no one that close to me that I need that, we hope that we are not in combat for pete's sake. Just trying to move on. May be you see something that needs to be addressed.If you are a city dweller, then, I see your need.


I figured it was a good investment for around a hundred bucks. No matter how much prepping you do I can see a point where you would be forced to go out and scavenge for supplies or defend from people trying to take what you have stored. It would give you a small but important edge.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not to hi-jack the thread, but UPS guy showed up in a U-Haul to give me my package. Be the grey man. Slow but sure wins the race. No real need to be too aggressive.
Bide your time. jmho!


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread, but UPS guy showed up in a U-Haul to give me my package. Be the grey man. Slow but sure wins the race. No real need to be too aggressive.
> Bide your time. jmho!


They do that from time to time when their trucks break down. This time of year especially... they can't afford to not make deliveries or have a broken truck stop them from getting people their packages on time. PeaPods from Stop and Shop does the same thing.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

When it comes to prepping, any aspect of prepping...the less they know the better...JM2C


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I think you are spot on. In todays world I would not put it past the UPS brown truck driver dropping a dime on you. You don't have to do anything wrong to get into hot water.
> Another thing with prepping is you can not let it ruin what life you do have. Prepping for a world that just keeps limping along is just as important as prepping for a total SHTF day. To much to fast can create a personal SHTF. Good luck with your plans sounds like you are using your head.


My UPS driver wants to talk guns and ammo when he drops off a case. The Fed-Ex driver, on the other hand, thinks I am Ted Kazinsky or something.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

For about $80 a year, you can rent a mailbox at a private UPS or FED EX Store. That eliminates the potential for a local delivery truck driver to get any wise ideas.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rjd25 said:


> I figured it was a good investment for around a hundred bucks. No matter how much prepping you do I can see a point where you would be forced to go out and scavenge for supplies or defend from people trying to take what you have stored. It would give you a small but important edge.


I can't help but bite, $100 body armor?? Your willing to carry around a item that weighs alot that gives limited protection (check rating at 20 yards) and your going to bet your life on $100

So to the question how much is too much?? A few good quality items outdo a bucket load of cheap items any day

And being just on this forum I bet your on at least 1 watch but don't act list


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

A few years ago obummer ordained anyone who bought more then 5 firearms at one time was subject to some special background checks. 5 stripped lowers for $300 incl taxes, fees and shipping and I got a free pass / back ground check. I'm good. I don't see why anyone would care? In fact the more of us in their database the harder it is for them to sort.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

If your looking at body armor look class 3 and class 3A 3A is soft armor that will stop a 357 or 44 mag. level 3 is hard armor and will stop a up to 7.62. You can find level 3 armor for $150 but its basically a piece of steel 1/2 thick that is cut to shape and weights 8lbs or so. Not something you want to wear for a long period of time. Try http://www.thetargetman.com/ His stuff gets great reviews but its not cheap... Not super pricey either. Do remember this while a vest may stop the bullet you still might be rendered combat ineffective due to broken ribs ect. As for owning body armor, well it depends on your situation, When I lived in the city I liked the idea, not that I live in the burbs I think speed would be more important.

As for keeping your preps on the down low, buy ammo at gun shows with cash, buy bags and other items at sporting good stores or if on-line buy them from places like REI.com that are aimed more at the hiking/camping market. Keep in mind guns and ammo are just 1 part of prepping, training, food/water storage and having a plan are probably less fun but more important.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yep, being on some list is something I've always been concerned about. While I rarely buy a weapon I do order most ammo and reloading supplies online and figure I'm on a list somewhere. I don't stock up too much but I often order 500 rounds at a time for target shooting which could look like I'm building up a huge stockpile.

I'd imagine just signing up on this site got me on some list.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

When your spouse starts complaining you are spending money on preps too fast that's when you know you have a problem.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

This is whare flea markets are your friend. The ones I go to the people think I'm a collector of certain items. It's prep shopping under the radar,cash and carry. I find all sorts of prep items that others would not even think about. But thats just me.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

There are some things that I only pay cash for, and usually buy at stores that are out of town from where I live.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Wife you are not on a list somewhere, you are not trying hard enough. 

Buy two handguns within 5 business days from the same dealer and they are required to fill out and send a multiple handgun purchase form to the Feds ( ATF or FBI I cannot remember). 

There are lots of things you can do to get on someone's radar screen, the problem is you won't know what it is and who's radar screen you have ended up on. 

Best not to worry about it too much.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

We all think Op-spec is important but if you really think about it your debating it on the innerwebs right now. If you are worried about being or getting put on a list a little late for that, just saying.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

do you really think you are put on a list just for being a member of this site? I mean honestly, not to take away anything from the site but they can't even stop very visible governments from hacking Sony. I doubt they have the resources to track who visits this site. That being said I think buying a ton of gear in a short period of time would definitely draw the ire of the alphabet agencies.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> do you really think you are put on a list just for being a member of this site? I mean honestly, not to take away anything from the site but they can't even stop very visible governments from hacking Sony. I doubt they have the resources to track who visits this site. That being said I think buying a ton of gear in a short period of time would definitely draw the ire of the alphabet agencies.


Yeah, but the NSA seems to be more interested in us than North Korea.


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

We are all on some list any way... Probably because of this site...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Visa gift card.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> So I was online looking at some Level 2 body armor today and I had a thought.... I recently bought a few guns and ammo for prepping purposes and wondered if there is some sort of flag that would be raised by buying a ton of prepper gear in a short period of time. It would seem to me that there could be an appearance of someone lacing up to do some bad stuff. What do you guys think?


Having lugged around that body armor for years can say be careful if you get some. It can pinch the love handles on chubby boys. Cant stop a rifle or a knife..and some perky pistol rounds. if a person gets shot in the chest with a .44 mag within a reasonable range the shock can kill without penetrating. Its hotter than heck in the summer..and generally an all around pain in the booty. I had just about as soon risk getting gut shot as to have to wear it..but different strokes for different folks as they say. It can also stink like Mo Mo underwear if you dont wash the cover often enough.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I say buy it now while you can and then hide it somewhere that it wont be found... You can always say it got stolen later if asked about it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rjd25 said:


> do you really think you are put on a list just for being a member of this site? I mean honestly, not to take away anything from the site but they can't even stop very visible governments from hacking Sony. I doubt they have the resources to track who visits this site. That being said I think buying a ton of gear in a short period of time would definitely draw the ire of the alphabet agencies.


Your on a list as soon as you use Google...

Add some of the topics we talk about, news articles we look up, even the YouTube vids we watch is recorded...

Want proof?? Look at the advertising banner... I was looking for something for Mrs pheniox, and the store + product group I was looking at came up as a ad here... So I bet items you look at from major stores will show up, even forum suggestions 

Nothing to dust the tin foil hat off for as we are still posting


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Your on a list as soon as you use Google...
> 
> Add some of the topics we talk about, news articles we look up, even the YouTube vids we watch is recorded...
> 
> ...


Those are a result of internet cookies which are stored on your local hard drive. If you use a decent browser you can change your settings to not store cookies though it may affect your ability to browse some websites seamlessly. Also I don't know how many people know this but there is a program that you can download called TOR which is short for "The Onion Router" and will hide your IP pretty well through multiple routes if you are scared of your browsing habits being looked at by the alphabet.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

A lot of people put so much time in effort into this. I'd rather be home drinking a beer.

Unless you're planning something illegal, or doing something illegal, quit worrying so much about it. You're making legal purchases right? Why do you feel the need to sneak around to do that? Exercise your rights, in plain sight, as much as you damn well please.

Then take all that time you would have wasted sneaking around in the dark making cash only purchases from fifty different shady back alley dealers, and have a beer.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> A lot of people put so much time in effort into this. I'd rather be home drinking a beer.
> 
> Unless you're planning something illegal, or doing something illegal, quit worrying so much about it. You're making legal purchases right? Why do you feel the need to sneak around to do that? Exercise your rights, in plain sight, as much as you damn well please.
> 
> Then take all that time you would have wasted sneaking around in the dark making cash only purchases from fifty different shady back alley dealers, and have a beer.


There are Executive Orders in place that allow the commandeering of just about anything in times of national emergency. Do you trust the authorities not to steal your supplies? What if they just want to spread the wealth around a little bit?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Another thing with prepping is you can not let it ruin what life you do have. Prepping for a world that just keeps limping along is just as important as prepping for a total SHTF day.


Wise advice.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread, but UPS guy showed up in a U-Haul to give me my package. Be the grey man. Slow but sure wins the race. No real need to be too aggressive.
> Bide your time. jmho!


This time of year they often rent trucks. They bring in their "part time" and "fill in" drivers to cover the workload. Sometimes you will end up with two different UPS deliveries on two different trucks in a day, this is SOP.

I threw boxes as UPS part time in my younger days, this is a common thing in December and even November.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Diver said:


> There are Executive Orders in place that allow the commandeering of just about anything in times of national emergency. Do you trust the authorities not to steal your supplies? What if they just want to spread the wealth around a little bit?


Really? So you're going to sneak around in fear of that constantly?

Guess what, if they want to make a list, you're on it. No matter what you do. So quit wasting your time! Enjoy life more. If it comes to that, it's going to happen whether you thought you were crafty or not, so we all need to be prepared and ready to act. Nothing you do now is going to help you fly so far under the radar that they're going to look at your house and think "Oh, this guy never purchased more than a small box of ammo, we should probably just move on to the next house!"

Some paranoia is justified. Most is just a waste of your time.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Really? So you're going to sneak around in fear of that constantly?
> 
> Guess what, if they want to make a list, you're on it. No matter what you do. So quit wasting your time! Enjoy life more. If it comes to that, it's going to happen whether you thought you were crafty or not, so we all need to be prepared and ready to act. Nothing you do now is going to help you fly so far under the radar that they're going to look at your house and think "Oh, this guy never purchased more than a small box of ammo, we should probably just move on to the next house!"
> 
> Some paranoia is justified. Most is just a waste of your time.


Nope. I am perfectly fine with using the Internet and having stuff delivered to my door, but I completely understand someone who wants to maintain a higher level of OPSEC than I do. They have plenty of reason to mistrust government intentions.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Diver said:


> Nope. I am perfectly fine with using the Internet and having stuff delivered to my door, but I completely understand someone who wants to maintain a higher level of OPSEC than I do. They have plenty of reason to mistrust government intentions.


We all do, I one hundred percent agree. If the overly cautious approach is what works for someone I'm not suggesting they're entirely wrong... I am suggesting they should never be afraid to exercise their rights and privileges in the wide open, but in the end it's a free country and we can all choose to exercise that in whatever fashion suits us best.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I was really just talking risk/reward here. Obviously there are some items that would be more conspicuous than others. My intent was to ask the question whether body armor was worth the higher level of scrutiny that it would bring.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> I was really just talking risk/reward here. Obviously there are some items that would be more conspicuous than others. My intent was to ask the question whether body armor was worth the higher level of scrutiny that it would bring.


Personally, I would love to own some, but I have a pretty long list of other things I'd like as well. Maybe someday.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> The Fed-Ex driver, on the other hand, thinks I am Ted Kazinsky or something.


Naw, he's actually an NSA guy giving you the evil eye...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> For about $80 a year, you can rent a mailbox at a private UPS or FED EX Store. That eliminates the potential for a local delivery truck driver to get any wise ideas.


I just googled it... the nearest UPS store to where I live is 100+ miles away from me in another state (Des Moines, IA)

Just saying.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I just googled it... the nearest UPS store to where I live is 100+ miles away from me in another state (Des Moines, IA)
> 
> Just saying.


everyone's situation is so different depending on what location they are in, I wish people wouldn't be so quick to jump down other people's throats. The bottom line is we are all here to learn and if you knew it all you wouldn't be here. Hopefully people will keep that in mind when replying to threads...


----------

